# Microsoft Office Keeps Asking for Product Key Which I Already Put In/Purchased



## hjwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I have Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007. The product key is NOT asked for when I open Word, or Powerpoint, but it asks for the other programs (Outlook, Publisher, Access..). I already purchased the product key and put it in months ago. Thankfully, it does not count the '25 trial uses,' but dealing with exiting the registration is annoying. Could it be some confusion with the trial product I had running before?

Thanks for any help


-Running Windows Vista


----------



## FreeNerd (Sep 16, 2009)

Due to forum rules you will need to address your software licensing issue with Microsoft. If you purchased a license for the software, Microsoft should assist you with getting it registered and operational.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Office Home and Student does not include Access, Outlook or Publisher so they would be left over from the trial version.

Home and Student includes Word, Excel, Powerpoint and One Note only.
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/suites/fx101674081033.aspx


----------

